
New Top Level Domain: .cern - espinchi
http://home.cern/
======
espinchi
Here's the official announcement:
[http://cds.cern.ch/journal/CERNBulletin/2015/43/Announcement...](http://cds.cern.ch/journal/CERNBulletin/2015/43/Announcements/2059851?ln=en)

------
bebna
Come on guys, did really nobody think of con.cern yet?

------
swagv
Can .slac be far behind

